# Chrome! Where to go for rechroming...



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

I recently bought a 39 Rollfast long tank and since it had been brush painted and there was no hope of saving its authenticity I decided to re do it. Notice I said "re do" and not restore? So dont bag on the final outcome 

Anywho, the parts that were suppose to be chrome had been pitted and repainted over time. I decided to have them re chromed. There are only a few places in Ca that do good chroming. The EPA has restricted the process and chemicals so much that these shops have to charge outrageous prices to stay in business. I found that out when I was quoted near $500 for my parts.
Needless to say, I looked elsewhere.

I forget where but I read a link on another forum that suggested The Chrome Shop in Rock Island, Ill. I contacted the owner, Doug. He gave me a great price so I mailed the parts.
It took about a month to get them back due to USPS but I got OUTSTANDING quality, super low price and great service!

All parts with shipping both ways was $200





This is where I will send my parts from now on:


Doug Matheson
Doug@TheChromeShop.com
The Chrome Shop Inc.
A Division of Berge Plating Works, Inc.
617 25th Ave.
Rock Island, IL. 61201
309-786-3743
309-788-2831
888-696-2526


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanx


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2014)

Great info. I'll have to try them out.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

catfish said:


> Great info. I'll have to try them out.




They were very professional and organized. Professionally packaged on return. I was very happy!


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 18, 2014)

*great post thanks for the reference*

It's post like these I like and the fact that you actually used them even better. 
Thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 18, 2014)

Did they chrome the stem wedge?
Got tall acorn nuts?
Chris


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

*Damn, you're good!*

Ok, so I forgot to include the truss nuts. (Good catch)

I am surprised you didnt say anything about the crank nuts. Yes, I forgot those too! 

I didnt remove the stem nut when I shipped it. When I got the parts back it was included separately. It was coated but doesnt look as if it was prepped. All threads are still smooth.

The only flaw I could see out of the lot was on the back side of the sprocket. It had a small amount of pitting in a small area. It wont be noticeable.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

*Reply 2*



scrubbinrims said:


> Did they chrome the stem wedge?
> Got tall acorn nuts?
> Chris




Any chance you have nice acorn nuts for sale?
-Ugly


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 18, 2014)

This place has been advertising since the 90's about specializing in doing antique bike parts. They also sell on ebay replated parts for a good price. Im going to try them next since the place in CT i used to use closed down.

http://proctorsmetalfinishing.net/


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

**



abe lugo said:


> It's post like these I like and the fact that you actually used them even better.
> Thanks!




Thanks Abe!


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 18, 2014)

*follow up?*

Howdy,

Would you mind posting a follow up when you get them back? It would be nice to see what you had done and how much it was. 

It is tough to know how "good" the chrome is until it is put to use. The stuff here in Ca comes out pretty good but flakes easily. Its not the shops fault but rather our paranoid, liberal state that puts so many restrictions on these guys. Prices skyrocket and quality is poor. Our air is cleaning up though. Just think, if the rest of the population (97.72%) does the same thing we will have a clean planet with crappy chroming. 

-Ugly


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 18, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the Chrome lead...That price seems very fair. The last time I had a few parts chromed for my Color Flow, the parts came out great,
 but it took 6 weeks to get them back and the price was close to $500.00...........Thanks again...........Wayne


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 25, 2014)

*hello  all*

i use   quality plating  inin steling illinois they  do a great  job i wouldnt send mine any where else they  dont   buff the railroadtracks out of  your s-2  rims like a lt of them  do  tyrythem  there   good  call and get  a    estimate  then  decide 
 chucksoldbike son the cabe
qualiy plating 
406 oak avenue
sterling illinois  61081
815=626=


----------

